# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Microsoft Project Oxford, Artificial Intelligence APIs for developers, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Website - projectoxford.ai

Language Understanding Intelligent Service (LUIS) - luis.ai

"Microsoft’s Project Oxford helps developers build more intelligent apps
Project Oxford face verification"
Microsoft's new tools let developers to add things like face verification to their apps.

by Allison Linn
May 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Как Microsoft Project Oxford может сделать ваши приложения умнее" (in Russian)

August 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Project Oxford -- Artificial Intelligence APIs for Developers

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> With Microsoft Project Oxford, Microsoft is empowering developers to build artificial intelligence powered apps using vision, speech and language APIs. Developed from years of research, some of these APIs include the same technology used in popular Microsoft products. Easy to implement, always up to-date and cross-platform by design.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft’s Azure gets all emotional with machine learning"
Project Oxford AI services detect emotions, identify voices, and fix bad spelling.

by Sean Gallagher
Nov 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Let your app understand human language with LUIS"

by Andriy Koval
May 6, 2016

----------

